# Zoysia and Couch - weed help



## Dave Byrne (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey guys

Im in Australia and I'm looking for advice on tackling weeds in my lawn with herbicides.

Does Dicamba work safely on this lawn?

Weed and Feed?

&#127867;


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Dicamba is safe for both zoysia and couch when used as directed. 2-4d, in many weed and feeds, can harm zoysia as it is emerging from dormancy, so make sure your lawn is awake. MCPP is also in some weed and feeds, it is safe for zoysia and I don't think it is harmful to couch either.


----------

